

Show HN: I noticed I've spent too much time reading Hacker News - abronte

I noticed I was getting side tracked reading Hacker News, checking back, reading articles, comments, etc. It felt like my productivity was being hampered so I created a simple web app to receive the most popular stories in a daily email.<p>http://dailyhn.com
======
lpolovets
This is great. A few comments/suggestions:

1) Would be nice to see a preview email. Is it links to stories? Stories?
Stories + comments? Something else?

2) I'd love to be able to set the point threshold. E.g. email me stories with
at least 49 points.

~~~
abronte
1) Heres a preview image <http://i.imgur.com/6D46M.png>

2) It takes any story that makes the top 10 on the front page and are over 40
points. (I plan on making this customizable)

------
abronte
I just pushed the custom settings feature live.

You can click the "options" link at the bottom of the email or get it here
<http://dailyhn.com/options>.

You can change your timezone, delivery time, the top X items to save, and the
point threshold.

------
mwhite
I would like to do this for some subreddits I check too often as well. Maybe
it could also be done for RSS feeds, using comment, Facebook like, and Twitter
mention counts to determine which articles are more popular.

~~~
abronte
You read my mind :). I want to fork this code base and apply it to reddit.

------
KnightWhoSaysNi
I published something similar recently: <http://hndigest.com>

------
_delirium
you might also be interested in: <http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/>

not exactly the same thing, but targeting the same problem

------
iworkforthem
Er... I tot there is a noprocrast feature. Why reinvent the wheel?

------
abronte
<http://dailyhn.com>

------
Mz
I actually love it when a community has this type of problem: Try to catch the
deluge in a paper cup. And it's awesome that folks on HN are so well equipped
(and willing) to offer real solutions/options rather than just whining and
arguing about it (an outcome common in other communities I have belonged to
with this type problem where the right skill set for addressing it was not
common).

